
GPUs in Kubernetes Engine now available in beta - mindprince
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2018/02/accelerate-highly-parallelized-compute-tasks-with-GPUs-in-Kubernetes-Engine.html
======
aKubernetesUser
This is a great step for running Deep learning training and inference
services!

Another good read is the documentation: [https://cloud.google.com/kubernetes-
engine/docs/concepts/gpu...](https://cloud.google.com/kubernetes-
engine/docs/concepts/gpus)

Though it looks like it still has some limitations:

\- GPUs are only supported for the Container-Optimized OS node image.

\- You cannot add GPUs to existing node pools.

\- GPU nodes cannot be live migrated during maintenance events.

\- GPU nodes run the NVIDIA GPU device plugin system addon and have the
DevicePlugins Kubernetes alpha feature enabled.

